# nimes



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

If you go to usa archery they posted the article. Braden got the silver behind Italy's Sergio Pagini. But the USA took 9 medals. Fantastic!


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I think you have the wrong year...

Braden Gellenthien (USA) won in the Compound division, shooting in the final against Peter Elzinga (Netherlands).
Brady Ellison (USA) won in the recurve division shooting in the final against Crispin Duenas (Canada).


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Logan took 3rd didn't he??


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

asa1485 said:


> Logan took 3rd didn't he??


Yup, tied with Ruben Bleyendal since they goofed the times, no bronze medal matches were shot.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

What's the function of the second person on the line? It was interesting to see Liam (UK) sitting Braden's (USA) line. I know both shoot for Mathews though. Do you get to choose who is the 2nd regardless of what country they officially shoot for? Just trying to learn a little here. Thanks. 

Met both Braden and Liam at the LAS Classic--great folks and true embassadors to the sport along with the many other Pro shooters there I had the pleasure to chat a little with.


----------

